# Custom grooves?



## jesspren6

I want to take my old lob wedge and drill new grooves into it about 1/16 to 1/8 inch deep and about 1/16 to 1/8 inch wide. I have a few drills around, and I was wondering how I would do this. I want to have a fun club to use to get mad backspin. I know I can't use it in tourney's or anything because its a custom club, but it would be fun to use once and a while when I practice. How tough of a bit would I need? and how would I drill the grooves?


----------



## 65nlovenit

First off I'm not 100 percent sure this isnt going to ruin a perfectly good club. I wouldn't be using a drill bit at all, the club already has grooves, all you want to do is deepen them and sharpen the edges. For that I would be using a Dremel tool and some of their small grinding wheels. Run the grinding wheel up and down the existing grooves, just how much and how deep you want the grooves is up to you. Like I said I'm not sure if this is going to adversely affect the club or not. If it works don't recommend me to anybody else please...


----------



## jesspren6

Well I dont know if a dremel could make the grooves as deep and wide as i want them to be.


----------



## Golfbum

jesspren6 said:


> I want to take my old lob wedge and drill new grooves into it about 1/16 to 1/8 inch deep and about 1/16 to 1/8 inch wide. I have a few drills around, and I was wondering how I would do this. I want to have a fun club to use to get mad backspin. I know I can't use it in tourney's or anything because its a custom club, but it would be fun to use once and a while when I practice. How tough of a bit would I need? and how would I drill the grooves?


Don't bother. I used a Dremel Tool to make the grooves wider in an old wedge. Did it to try it out and to be honest it did not make much difference.
Plus it is illegal!


----------



## 373

Check out Welcome to Golfworks | Golf Equipment Supply

They probably have a tool to grind a new surface in your grooves, but keep in mind there are some pretty specific rules about the shape and size of grooves.


----------



## jesspren6

Well obviously it's illegal, thats what i said in my original post, I just want to try it out for fun. But I might get a high powered dremel to sharpen it up and see how deep and wide I can get it.


----------



## 300Yards

It doesn't need to be real deep or wide.. You just need to make sure the edge is real sharp, and it can bite the ball good. If you make them to deep or wide, you will actually lose spin.


----------



## bjterry62

All he's gonna do is ef up a wedge. FYI, the grooves ain't what makes it spin.

BT


----------



## 373

Hi Golfnut79... I'm curious about this head puller you mentioned. My club building career is long past, (RIP Miami Custom Golfworks... 1985-1994), but during the time I did repairs along with club building, we never needed anything to pull a shaft apart from a head. Using either a heat gun or a propane torch, the epoxy melted and we were easily able to twist a shaft out of a head so either or both could be reused.

Am I getting a wrong picture here of what your machine is supposed to do?


----------



## 373

The propane torch was too hot for the graphite shafts, so that's what the heat gun was for. I don't remember us ever breaking a graphite shaft, but I can understand what the benefit would be to pull the head and shaft apart in a straight line.


----------



## 373

Gotcha... Guess I was just lucky...


----------



## Tim

:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------

